# Show me your locomotive !!



## NordikNerd

P6131905 

Picture of Veolia-locomotive at Linköping railway station, taken yesterday.


----------



## xrtn2

Vale Comany in Brazil 




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianooliveira2/7169806529/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian Railways*

Indian railways locomotive WAG7( W-Broad gauge 1676mm A- Alternating current G- Goods (freight)). 



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO2FZSrxYC4


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Sn4goplfw


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Trem Cargueiro x Trem Passageiro. por L.Bassetti, no Flickr




















trem da vale por Carlos Cavalcanti, no Flickr


Locomotiva EMD BB45-2 Trem da Vale por Guilherme C. Stabelin, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Locomotives manufactured in Brazil


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4lcFjm-Seo


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glTM8pPN3so


----------



## NordikNerd

Great photos !! must be a very impressive sound from those long diesel locos. ^^



This is a siemens loco from ÖBB, same as the Hectorrail-loco on the picture in the 1st post. (?)
Photo from Munich Hbf (main station)


----------



## Vicvin86

This WDM7 runs on bio diesel






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vDTHORcCvo


----------



## Joral

Argentina Locomotive:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
In Argentina there are a variety of locomotives but are very old


----------



## NordikNerd

Nice photos and videos.

*India:* People does not seem to have any respect for trains and run over the tracks 

*Argentina:*That orange looking loco 2nd lowest on the post looks french.


DB Regional train with electric loco,Munich


DB Regional train, Flensburg


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Vale company


----------



## NordikNerd

Lots of diesellocos in America, here's a german diesellocomotive:


----------



## ANTAURO

*locomotives peru*


----------



## NordikNerd

Those Peru trains look interesting, but I presume that Argentina has the most extensive rail network in South America and the most modern train fleet.

Is it possible to go by passengertrain from Peru to Argentina?



This is a maintenance-locomotive. I think it's a Z65 which originates from the 1960's. Photo from Örebro, Sweden.


Italian locos at Florence, S.M.N. The loco to the right is very common in regional passenger trains.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Britmex

edit...links broken


----------



## snowdog

Old one:









Various Diesels used too for freight trains...

In Holland...


----------



## ANTAURO

NordikNerd said:


> Is it possible to go by passengertrain from Peru to Argentina?


No, far away passengertrain peru-argentina


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I7gEPpEpx4&feature=share


----------



## NordikNerd

The BR 143 of the DB a former DR-loco




Electric DB loco in Innsbruck.


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spUBV_j1u6Q


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian Locomotive class WAP 7*


LGD WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr


LGD WAP 7 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian Locomotive class WAP 4*


ED WAP4 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## elnordico

By the looks, I like the WAP7 Vicvin. Photos are really fine!!! A powerful six axle unit !!!


----------



## Vicvin86

elnordico said:


> By the looks, I like the WAP7 Vicvin. Photos are really fine!!! A powerful six axle unit !!!


Thanks! 

WAP 7 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Incoming locomotive, Flensburg


----------



## Vicvin86

One of the oldest electric locomotive in service here. Nicknamed granddaddy by railfans...


----------



## elnordico

OK!!! So, my turn to put one. In this case it isnt a spanish one, but yet landmarks the first service in high speed between France and Catalonia(Figueres) and although its a powered car more than a loco, it still has an awesome Loco-look:

IMG_3724 por elnordico, en Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

Few WAP1s from Royapuram shed. These are the oldest passenger electric locomotive in service with IR. Although designed to pull only 19 coaches they are seen several times hauling 24.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfXqM8rftyQ


----------



## NordikNerd

Some older SNCF locos at Gare du Nord


Newer TGV-train


----------



## Vicvin86

RPM WAP4 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^

There is americans locomotives in India ?


----------



## x-type

NordikNerd said:


> Some older SNCF locos at Gare du Nord
> 
> Newer TGV-train


actually, these locos that you have shown are not that much older than TGV from your photo  only around 10 years.


----------



## Vicvin86

xrtn2 said:


> ^^
> 
> There is americans locomotives in India ?


Yes the diesel ones are either Alco or EMD derivative. 

Alco based locomotives are in use since 60s 

WDM-17433 by Parthowap1, on Flickr

Locomotive class WDP4 and WDG4 are EMD designs.

BGKT WDP-4 led Marusagar Express by Ujjawal™, on Flickr


----------



## AlexNL

These are the NS Reizigers (Dutch Railways) class 1700 locomotives, a derivative of the class 1800 posted before. In turn, these locomotives are derived from their French brethren known as SNCF class BB 7200. The class 1800 was delivered in the eighties (as class 1600), the class 1700 was delivered in the nineties.


----------



## Vicvin86

WAP1 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

WDP-3A by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

WAP4 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian locomotive class WAM-4*


WAM-4 Treat @ Jharsuguda by Ankit Bharaj, on Flickr


Most beautiful WAM-4 on IR by Ujjawal™, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian locomotive class WAG-9*

Based on Lok 2000


LGD WAG-9 #31250 by Ankit Bharaj, on Flickr


AJNI WAG-9 heading north! by Shan H Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian Locomotive class WAP 5*

Based on Lok 2000 and first 11 units are build by ABB


GZB WAP-5# 30038 ABOUT TO GET ATTACHED TO MUMBAI RAJDHANI EXPRESS. TODAY 12951 CELEBRATES IT'S 40th BIRTHDAY by arzankotval2002, on Flickr


WAP-5 30020 by Vishal Khare, on Flickr


First photo of BRC WAP-5 in Mumbai by Akshay Marathe, on Flickr

First ever WAP 5, built by ABB..

IMG_3987[1] by Siddhartha Ganesh, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian Locomotive class WAP 7*


WAP 7 by VinTN, on Flickr


In Duronto livery

Duronto WAP-7 by Ujjawal™, on Flickr


GZB WAP-7 #30282 with 12314 by The White beast lover..., on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian locomotive class WAG-7*


WAG-5-and-WAG-7 by Parthowap1, on Flickr


ED WAG-7 by Nikhilrailfan, on Flickr


WAG-7 Bankers!!! by pratik2951, on Flickr


ED WAG-7 28021 by Aswin Kumar V, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian locomotive class WAG-5*


WAG 5 by VinTN, on Flickr


LDH WAG-5#23223 by Vivek™, on Flickr


Asansol WAG-5 encounters heavy rains! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr


24032 JHS WAG-5 HB by vivian_boye, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WyoQaxhAIY


----------



## xrtn2

These locomotives are old or new ?


----------



## Vicvin86

xrtn2 said:


> These locomotives are old or new ?


The ones in video are old and their production stopped in 1998. The ones in pic are mix of old and new.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2IjfNGD0PU


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Swedish locomotive...

Rc2 1116.









TMZ 109









Rc3 1041









161.106-0 "Dekard"









TMY 106 "Great Northern"


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Swedish locomotive...

941.001-0 "Morricone"









Rd2 1028









TMY 110









TÅGAB T43 107 "Great Northern"


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Swedish locomotive...

MA 827









TÅGAB TMZ 108









TÅGAB Rc2 008









TÅGAB TMY 101









GC Z70 717


----------



## zaphod

What's the deal with the "Great Northern" ones?


----------



## Vicvin86

Indian Railways locomotive class WAP4






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esCMFxpkmTQ


----------



## NordikNerd

Fine photos 

Questions:

What is the longest passenger route in India ? Are there night trains Bombay-Calcutta ?



Are there any international trains to Pakistan or Bangladesh or to other distant countries ? 

Can you travel with train to India from Turkey & Iran or via former soviet republics ?


----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> Fine photos
> 
> Questions:
> 
> What is the longest passenger route in India ?


Digrubarh - Kanyakumari Vivek Express is currently the longest running passenger train which covers 4300km in 84 hours. 

http://indiarailinfo.com/train/dibr...ek-express-15906-dbrg-to-cape/15768/7288/1010



NordikNerd said:


> Are there night trains Bombay-Calcutta ?


There are several trains but takes more than 26 hours. The fastest is Duronto

http://indiarailinfo.com/train/mumbai-cst-howrah-ac-duronto-express-12261-cstm-to-hwh/7555/1620/1



NordikNerd said:


> Are there any international trains to Pakistan or Bangladesh or to other distant countries ?


There are couple of trains to Pakistan which is subject to tensions between the two countries.



NordikNerd said:


> Can you travel with train to India from Turkey & Iran or via former soviet republics ?


Dont think it is possible..


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISyXVrhcdo


----------



## NordikNerd

Vicvin86 said:


> There are couple of trains to Pakistan which is subject to tensions between the two countries.
> 
> Dont think it is possible..


I think there are daily trains Dushanbe-Moscow. Is Tajikistan accesible via rail/express bus from India ?


----------



## Arda_1923

TCDD (Türkiye)






















































































































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_State_Railways


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z73yT7LnzPs


----------



## Vicvin86

WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAP7 Chennai Delhi Duronto by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

WAP4 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAP4 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Holu Callouse

Top post. I look forward to reading more. Cheers!

__________________
Love life,love this forum,look my site:
http://www.mmohome.com/


----------



## Vicvin86

Thanks!


WAP 4 by VinTN, on Flickr


TKD WAM 4 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*New Delhi trip shed*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz8LtUYtP5U


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## emyrr3096

xrtn2 said:


> Brazil


Thanks for the pictures:cheers:


----------



## Snassni

*Morocco*

































more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424351


----------



## Vicvin86

*WAP7*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








RPM WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








RPM WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*WAP4*


LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr


LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr


LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*WAG7*


WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr


WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*WAG5*


WAG5 Chennai - Vijayawada Janshatabdi by VinTN, on Flickr


WAG5 Chennai - Vijayawada Janshatabdi by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*WAM4*


AJJ WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr


AJJ WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr


AJJ WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Nordic20T

*Switzerland*
 (all photos taken by me)

SBB (Schweizerische Bundesbahn)
Ee 922 (shunting locomotive)









SBB (Schweizerische Bundesbahn)
Bm 4/4 (shunting locomotive)









SBB (Schweizerische Bundesbahn)
Re 4/4









SBB (Schweizerische Bundesbahn)
Re 460









BLS Cargo (Bern-Lötschberg-Simplonbahn)
Re 485 (Bombardier TRAXX)


----------



## NordikNerd

Nordic20T said:


> *Switzerland*
> 
> BLS Cargo (Bern-Lötschberg-Simplonbahn)


This Bombardier loco is very international, I have seen it here in sweden.

BTW Can you take a photo of the ASEA Rc-loco ÖBB-version ? Are they still in service ?


----------



## Nordic20T

NordikNerd said:


> Can you take a photo of the ASEA Rc-loco ÖBB-version ? Are they still in service ?


Wikipedia says that 9 of 10* ÖBB 1043* were sold to *SJ* in 2001. So unfortunately there's no way I can take a pic of them, even if I was in Austria.

Here in Switzerland you can see many TRAXX, even SBB Cargo has bought them.


----------



## Nordic20T

CROSSRAIL
BR185 (Bombardier TRAXX) Double traction


----------



## Joral

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

new locomotives brought from China


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
photoablo Manfred Daniel


----------



## Tyco75

Very old machines.


----------



## Nordic20T

Re 6/6 (renamed Re 620 after general overhaul, manufactured in 1977)









Re 460 with an *I*nter*C*ity2000


----------



## Vicvin86

*Indian Locaomotives 1978*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632533895031/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632542596253/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632552560716/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632548463689/


----------



## narkelion

*italian locos /1*

E464 (also called TRAXX P160), typical regional trains:








(standard FS colours)









(VIVALTO colours)









(LEx colours: train from Roma Termini to Fiumicino Airport FCO/LIRF)









(TRENORD colours)


----------



## narkelion

*italian locos /2*

E444R (most used Intercity loco):








(old colours)









(actual colours)


----------



## narkelion

*italian locos /3*

Hi-Speed trains:

ETR500 (actual most used Hi-Speed train from Roma Termini to Milano, Napoli and Torino):








(EuroStar colour (not used anymore))









(standard FS colours, not used anymore)









(actual colours. Train is called "FrecciaRossa"/red arrow)









(old mono-tension ETR500, it works only with italian classic 3kV DC)

ETR600/610 (Hi-Speed from Roma to Venezia, Padova, Verona, Bolzano, Trieste):


















(called "FrecciArgento" / silver arrow)

Italo AGV:


----------



## narkelion

*italian locos /4*

Some old "fashionable" locos:









(ALn 668)









(D445)


----------



## timo9

:cheers:


----------



## NordikNerd

Vicvin86 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632533895031/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632542596253/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632552560716/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632548463689/


Great steam locos of the 70's You should have put out the photos directly.

In East Germany steam locos were common all the 1980's. In Poland all the 90's.

In Sweden the last steam loco in service was taken out of service in 1966.


----------



## Joral

Argentina:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> Great steam locos of the 70's You should have put out the photos directly.


I was in office that time so just shared links..


----------



## Vicvin86

*India Steam locos*


WP 7283 (BG) New Delhi Stn. 13.2.78 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


YP 2316 (MG) Delhi Sarai Rohilla MPD 13.2.78 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


WG 9426 (BG) Delhi Safdarjung Stn. 12.2.78 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


CWD 12404 (BG) New Delhi Stn. 13.2.78 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*India Steam locos*


WP 7362 (BG) Kharagpur MPD 17.2.78 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


XC 22207 (BG) Calcutta Bamangachi MPD 17.278 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


6472 (BG) Kharagpur MPD 17.2.78 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


CC 665 2'6" Krishnachandrapur Stn. 16.2.78 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood....

*Locomotives at Zagreb's main railway station (Croatia)*


----------



## Nordic20T

Re 420 ex SBB, now in service for BLS between Bern and Neuchâtel


----------



## macguyver

Irish Rail/Iarnród Éireann locomotives

Diesel FTW

201 class










071 class


----------



## kjetilab

NSB Di4 at Bodø station, Norway




Cargonet CD 312 at Bodø station


----------



## bd popeye

*USA ..oldies*



View full size.


> Most locomotive portrait artists were consummate professionals who didn't allow things like light poles--or old ladies--to obscure their subject. Whoever took this photo wasn't on his game apparently. The old lady--a rather comical figure, is she not?--is probably the photographers wife, but I like to think she's lost and wandering around the Cincinnati Union Terminal service area looking for the ticket window. The locomotive, for those who care, is C&O Pacific type #492. Photo dated July, 1937



View full size.


> March 1943. Washing one of the Santa Fe R.R. 5,400-horsepower diesel freight locomotives in the roundhouse at Argentine, Kansas.



View full size.


> Chesapeake & Ohio M-1 steam turbine 502 at Cincinnati on July 2, 1949. These coal-fired turbine locomotives were complete failures in passenger service despite their impressive size and complexity. Built in 1947 by Baldwin Locomotive for exorbitant prices, all three were retired by 1950. Color of this engine, in case you're wondering, was yellow-orange up top with gray beneath, with dark blue lettering and trim.


----------



## bd popeye

> Burlington Northern Santa Fe locomotive






> AMTRAK General Electric locomotive






> General Electric Genisis locomotive, Amtrak 9P42B #168 seen at Washington 24 November 2008.






> M7 Light Rail Croton NY Hudson line (New Haven rail)






> New Jersey Transit PL42AC 4011






> Coaster F59PHI No. 3001 leads Coaster commuter train. Coaster commuter trains run between San Diego and Los Angeles.


----------



## spek0156

Ns E1748


----------



## desertpunk

*BNSF Z train arriving at Rennicks Yard in North Denver.*


Arrival of "Z" Train (TCJ 20/365) by Christopher J. May, on Flickr


----------



## invincibletiger

*WAP 5*


----------



## Manchester77

Here in the UK we've more or less switched to multiple units so there are few passenger loco hauled services. Here's a selection of remaining locomotives (excluding the first). 
Firstly some classic British Rail 60s traction - the Class 33 

33111 Tankers Eastleigh by JohnGreyTurner, on Flickr
^^ still used for some none passenger duties.

Now the british classic, the class 43 HST power car:

East Midlands Trains HST 43054 by Lee6700, on Flickr

And finally the power horse of the east coast main line, the class 91:

East Coast Class 91 91105 - Doncaster by dwb photos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

> The train K1124 from northeast China's Harbin to south China's Haikou leaves Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 28, 2013. The train which travels 4,458 kilometers for 65 hours has connected China's northernmost capital city Harbin of Heilongjiang Province with southernmost capital city Haikou of Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)














> In this photo released by China's Xinhua news agency, a China Railway High-Speed (CRH) train enters Bengbu south railway station, a stop in Anhui province on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail line, on Friday Dec. 3, 2010. The Chinese passenger train hit a record speed of 302 miles per hour (486 kilometers per hour) Friday during a test run of a yet-to-be opened link between Beijing and Shanghai, state media said.






> CRH380 (China Railway High-speed) Harmony bullet trains are seen at a high-speed train maintenance base in Wuhan, Hubei province, early December 25, 2012.






> The high speed train that runs on the new 2,298-kilometre (1,425-mile) line between Beijing and Guangzhou runs into Xuchang East Station in Xuchang, central China's Henan province on December 26, 2012. China started service on December 26 on the world's longest high-speed rail route, the latest milestone in the country's rapid and -- sometimes troubled -- super fast rail network. The opening of this new line means passengers will be whisked from the capital to the southern commercial hub in just eight hours, compared with the 22 hours previously required.






> A straddle-type monorail train runs on the No. 3 line of Chongqing's urban railway system in downtown Chongqing, southwest China, Dec. 28, 2012. The third and last section of Chongqing's No.3 urban railway line was put into trial operation on Friday. The 55.5-kilometer No. 3 line connects the southern and northern parts of Chongqing and shortens the travel time in between to 90 minutes. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## NordikNerd

BR 112 at Hamburg Central station


2 old diesel locos


----------



## daniel84

the old ones: 










and the new ones:


----------



## NordikNerd

^^That old loco looks like the one made by ASEA.In Sweden they are called Rc1 or Rc2.


This loco was also in duty of the ÖBB.


----------



## loefet

NordikNerd said:


> ^^That old loco looks like the one made by ASEA.In Sweden they are called Rc1 or Rc2.
> 
> This loco was also in duty of the ÖBB.


Well in a way they are. They are based on the Swedish Rb series trains, which were the test-bed for the successful Rc series. 
After testing the 6 locos SJ ordered they were improved and developed into the RC series. The Rb design wasn't bad so ASEA exported several to Yugoslavia and Romania.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SJ_Rb


----------



## NordikNerd

loefet said:


> Well in a way they are. They are based on the Swedish Rb series trains, which were the test-bed for the successful Rc series.
> After testing the 6 locos SJ ordered they were improved and developed into the RC series. The Rb design wasn't bad so ASEA exported several to Yugoslavia and Romania.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SJ_Rb


Yes. I remember that now. Rb was a very rare loco in Sweden, at least when I started to trainspot in the early 1980's. I never saw any Rb's. I think the Rc1 soon replaced most of them


----------



## bd popeye

View full size.



> Alexandria, Virginia, circa 1926. "American Locomotive Co. -- Southern R.R. Crescent Limited 1396." Seen here from the other side, with more info in the comments. National Photo Company Collection glass negative.



View Full Size



> Arriving at Union Station in Los Angeles. Southern Pacific was unique in its use of the massive cab-forward design, intended to keep crewmen cooler and awake while traversing the numerous tunnels on many of the Line's routes. The picture is from the late 40s or early 50s. Photographer: Don Hall, Sr. Don Hall Yreka, CA


----------



## Nordic20T

SOB Südostbahn Re 440 (Re 4/4 IV before)








_Image hosted on Photobucket_

BLS Lötschbergbahn Re 425 (BLS Re 4/4 before)








_Image hosted on Photobucket_


----------



## bd popeye

*Veteran shows handmade locomotive model in NW China - Xinhua | English.news.cn*









> Jing Zhenqing shows his handmade locomotive model at his studio in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 17, 2013. The 68-year-old veteran used to work on machinery production before retirement. *He spent three years making this model with a real steam-power locomotive as the prototype.* The miniature locomotive, 0.45 meter in height, could cruise on a railroad model. (Xinhua/Yang Xinyue)


----------



## Black Watch

Here are my local trains:

Class 314 (Operates the Cathcart, Inverclyde and Paisley Canal Lines)









Class 318 (Operates the Argyle and North Clyde Lines)









Class 320 (Operates the Argyle and North Clyde Lines)









Class 334 (Operates the North Clyde and Argyle Lines)









Class 380 (Operates the Ayrshire Coast, Inverclyde, Cathcart, North Berwick and Paisley Canal Lines)


----------



## narkelion

Isn't the Class 380 used also in GARL - Glasgow Airport Rail Link?


----------



## Manchester77

No it was intended to but the GARL was cancelled.

Class 380s are kinda like bombardiers 377/6s they're hybrid between their old and new generation of trains. Where the 380s are hybrid between their Desiro and Desiro City trains the 377/6s are electrostar and aventra hybrid!


----------



## bd popeye

View full size.



> March 1943. "Flagstaff, Arizona. Diesel locomotive entering town along the Atchison, Topeka & Santa Fe Railroad between Winslow and Seligman." Photo by Jack Delano for the Office of War Information.



View full size.



> Alexandria, Virginia, circa 1926. "American Locomotive Co. -- Southern R.R. Crescent Limited 1396." National Photo Company Collection glass negative. http://www.shorpy.com/node/15628?size=_original#caption


 
View full size.



> Santa Fe freight about to leave for the West Coast from the Corwith Yard at Chicago.http://www.shorpy.com/node/626?size=_original#caption 4x5 Kodachrome transparency by Jack Delano. This is the freight Jack accompanied from Chicago to California in March 1943, taking many pictures along the way for the Office of War Information.


----------



## Black Watch

This is what the 318s used to look like before a major refurbishment a few years ago:








They looked better before the refurb, in my opinion.


----------



## Black Watch

This beauty has been putting in appearances in my area since May (on hire to GBRF), mostly conveying 334s from Yoker to Kilmarnock and back:








There's no loco like it.


----------



## smb95

For all my life I have relied on the 156s, 158s, 170s, 320s and 334s. I also go on 318s sometimes. I used to always go on the North Clyde line when I was younger. I still use it sometimes.


----------



## Manchester77

Just wondering whether the name of this thread should be changed since were including multiple units too?


----------



## bd popeye

_I found these beauties on _Shorpy


View full size.



> March 1943. Albuquerque, New Mexico. "Lifting an engine to be carried to another part of the Atchison, Topeka & Santa Fe shops for wheeling." Photo by Jack Delano for the Office of War Information.



View full size.



> August 1959...Southern Pacific passenger train pulls into what was then the Hillsdale Station, just outside of San Mateo, CA. (It's now a Caltrain station. picture! Taken on Anscochrome film,






> B&M 4000, T1a class 2-8-4 smoking it up on the ready track in Boston circa 1930. Built by Lima Locomotive Works, Lima, Ohio in 1928. Considered ugly by most railfans due to the "Cobra Hood" Coffin feedwater heater mounted on the front of the boiler. Photographer unknown.






> Just days off the erecting floor at Lima Locomotive, Chesapeake and Ohio 4-8-4 Greenbrier type #604 poses for a company publicity photo. The Greenbriers were used in passenger service over the Appalachians from Hinton WV to Charlottesville, Richmond, and Newport News VA. Each of the four original Greenbriers were named after a prominent Virginia statesman. 604 was the Edward Randolph. She's so shiny you could shave in the reflection off the boiler jacket. Unfortunately, she'll never be this clean again!


----------



## bd popeye

> Workers with the Lanzhou Railway Bureau examine* Hexie 3D electric locomotives* before they are put to use in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Jan. 24, 2014. The Hexie 3D electric locomotive can transport 3,000 passengers at a maximum speed of 160 kilometers per hour. It is the latest model of the Hexie class electric locomotives. Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co., Ltd. CNR Group, the manufacturer, has already provided 40 Hexie 3D locomotives to the railway system for use during the "Chunyun", a 40-day Spring Festival travel rush period starting from Jan. 16 this year. (Xinhua/Nie Jianjiang)


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

My photos on train. 

http://photo.qip.ru/users/gazv8/96085690/

http://volvopvduett.egetforum.se/portal.php
http://volvopvduett.egetforum.se/


----------



## Northwood-3179

Some russian pics








http://trainpix.org/photo/38190/








http://trainpix.org/photo/90716/








http://trainpix.org/photo/34944/








http://trainpix.org/photo/71822/








http://trainpix.org/photo/7808/








http://trainpix.org/photo/23136/








http://trainpix.org/photo/84461/








http://trainpix.org/photo/33455/








http://trainpix.org/photo/64636/








http://trainpix.org/photo/46187/








http://trainpix.org/photo/72737/








http://trainpix.org/photo/61813/








http://trainpix.org/photo/89953/








http://trainpix.org/photo/87495/








http://trainpix.org/photo/85410/








http://trainpix.org/photo/71690/


----------



## Northwood-3179

Some older soviet and COMECON locos on russian rails.
2TE10V - features 10-cylinder two-stroke D100 engines. Built since 1975. About a thousand is still in service.








http://trainpix.org/photo/5414/
2TE10 - slightly modernized version of the previous. Still two-stroke. Built since 1981. Most are in service ~3500. Many upgraded with 16-cylinder D49 four-stroke engines.








http://trainpix.org/photo/39813/
2TE116 - more sophisticated model. Features 16-cylinder D49 four-stroke engines from the start of production in 1973. Most are in service ~1500. This one is BTS privately owned loco.








http://trainpix.org/photo/71671/

Passenger service TEP70. Has the same, but more powerful 16-cylinder D49 engine. Built from 1983. Most are in service ~500.








http://trainpix.org/photo/67025/

Now electric
VL60K. It's an 6-axle Co-Co loco. 25kV 50Hz AC. 4800kW of power. Built since 1959. About a thousand is still in service in Russia, about the same in Ukraine.








http://trainpix.org/photo/37797/
VL10. 8-axle Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo. 3kV DC. 5200kW. Built since 1967. Most of 3000 VL10 and VL10U are in service.








http://trainpix.org/photo/43364/
VL80K, VL80T, VL80S. 8-axle Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo. 25kV 50Hz AC. 6400kW. Built since 1962 to 1994. Some 4000 are still in service throughout the former USSR. 








http://trainpix.org/photo/65645/
VL80R. Features recuperative breaks. 8-axle Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo. 25kV 50Hz AC. 6400kW. But usually used in 3-section mode featuring 9600kW of power. Used in Syberia around Baikal lake. Built from 1975 to 1986 until VL85 was introduced. All 400 is working.








http://trainpix.org/photo/38875/


----------



## Northwood-3179

Let's continue.
VL11, VL11U and VL11M. 8-axle Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo. 3kV DC. 5200kW. Almost the same as VL10, but designed for 3,4-section usage(featuring 7400 or 10200kW). Produced since 1976 by TEVZ in Tbilisi, Georgia until nowadays.








http://trainpix.org/photo/75659/

And now we have some serious power 
VL15. 12-axle Bo-Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo-Bo. 3kV DC. 9000kW. The most powerful DC loco. These were built to be used in Syberia near Baikal lake. But in 1995 the line was converted to 25kV 50Hz AC and these locos was replaced by VL80R and VL85. Only 50 were built from 1984 to 1990.








http://trainpix.org/photo/56043/
VL85. It was the most powerful loco for decades until IORE was introduced.
12-axle Bo-Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo-Bo. 25kV 50Hz AC. *10020kW* of power. 250 in service.








http://trainpix.org/photo/31886/


----------



## Northwood-3179

Most of passenger locos for soviet rails were built by Škoda Plzeň in Czhechoslovakia.
ChS2








http://trainpix.org/photo/21171/
6-axle Co-Co. 3kV DC. Maximum speed is 160km/h but it was never or little used. Most trains runs only up to 120km/h in Russia.
Built from 1958 to 1972. Now there are a bit of these locos. It's common that these were retired after tens of millions km.
But around 400 of them were modernised into ChS2K.
ChS2T.








http://trainpix.org/photo/32752/
Although it has a similar name, it's completely new design. 120 of them were built and most are in service.
6-axle Co-Co. 3kV DC. It has the same maximum speed but features more power.
ChS4T.








http://trainpix.org/photo/21437/
Looks similar but designed for 25kV 50Hz AC and is more similar to retired ChS4 locos.
6-axle Co-Co. Has the same speed and power as ChS2T.
ChS200.








http://trainpix.org/photo/82900/
An exclusive 200km/h model for Moscow-Leningrad lane. 9 in service with "Nevsky Express" train. Built in 1979. 8-axle Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo. 3kV DC.
ChS6.








http://trainpix.org/photo/58792/
Cause most of carriages were not ready for 200km/h service there were no demand for ChS200. But Moscow-Leningrad lane nedeed more powerful locos then ChS2 series.
About 30 locos were built in 1979-1981. Evertyhing the same as ChS200 but speed.
ChS8








http://trainpix.org/photo/63963/
8-axle Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo. 25kV 50Hz AC. A powerful passenger loco for conventional lanes.
40 are in service since 1983. Maximum speed is 160km/h but it was never used, only some locos are prepared for 140km/h service.
ChS7








8-axle Bo-Bo+Bo-Bo. 3kV DC. A powerful passenger loco for conventional lanes. Very useful in Ural mountains.
More than 200 are in service since 1983. Maximum speed is 160km/h but it was never used, only some locos are prepared for 140km/h service.


----------



## Northwood-3179

Now I show u our old EMUs
legendary ER2








http://trainpix.org/photo/85791/
Developed from ER1 series, these EMUs were ubiquitous on soviet and post-soviet rails for more than 40 years since their introduction in 1962. Now there are a few of those on russian rails. Most of them scrapped and some are being in rail museums.
They were designed for 3kV DC lines and high passenger platforms(1100mm height) which could be found around Moscow and Saint-Petersburg, and in Sochi a bit. Howewer, most of russian cities doesn't have ones, so it was made possible to use it on low platforms(only 200mm). But this is VERY, VERY uncomfortable and even difficult to do for some elderly passangers. Imagine you have to do a 1 meter high "jump" using short stairs and handrails. It's even more complicated if you have a luggage, little children or bike. Of course it's completely unusable for disabled passengers.
There can be from 4 to 12 units in ER2 EMUs.
Top speed acheved in service was 120km/h.
ER9, ER9P, ER9M and ER9E.








http://trainpix.org/photo/44832/
Developed from ER7 EMUs an ER9 series is analogous to ER2 but built for 25kV 50Hz AC lines. They were unificated with ER2 series, as VL electric locos and TE diesel locos were. Built since 1964. Lot's of them are in service.
High platforms for these trains exists in Nizhny Novgorod, Vladivostok, KMV region(Kislovodsk, Piatigorsk, Zheleznovods, Essentuki and others) and partially in Kazan.
ER2R and ER2T








http://trainpix.org/photo/75749/
Produced since 1983. Features rheostatic dynamic breaking and new cab.
ER9T.








http://trainpix.org/photo/43356/
Built since 1987. Same upgrades as ER2T.

Now DMUs:
D1








http://trainpix.org/photo/44712/
Built by Ganz-MÁVAG in Hungary since 1964.
Now almost all are retired.
DR1A








http://trainpix.org/photo/55375/
Built by RVZ in Riga as ER EMUs were.


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

Locomotivas Vale série 13XX por LEONARDO LEÃO, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

EFVM_16_06_2013_RH-22_LRL por LEONARDO LEÃO, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

EFVM - Ferrovia Vitória a Minas por LEONARDO LEÃO, no Flickr


----------



## Nowax

Newag Griffin and Dragon (Made in Poland  )


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

new locatimotives


----------



## xrtn2

Locomotivas Vale série 13XX por LEONARDO LEÃO, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Um Pulo Ultra rapido em Belo Horizonte por LEONARDO LEÃO, no Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Northwood-3179 said:


> There are plenty of soviet and russia-made locos in the world.


Anyone who took photos of the hungarian M62 version ?


----------



## Northwood-3179

NordikNerd said:


> Anyone who took photos of the hungarian M62 version ?


There are places on the internet 

Hungarian version, now called 628:








http://trainpix.org/photo/93630/

Czechian version T 679:








http://trainpix.org/photo/103868/

Deutch 120/220:








http://trainpix.org/photo/48945/

There are two versions of this loco in Poland: M62 and ST44. Both have 1435 and 1520mm gauge versions.








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=370102&LNG=RU#picture








http://trainpix.org/photo/51987/

Version for North Korea:








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=248494&LNG=RU#picture

Cuban:








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=3091&LNG=RU#picture

Monholian 1520mm gauge:








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=349320&LNG=RU#picture


----------



## NordikNerd

Rasender Roland Steam loco


----------



## NordikNerd

Hectorrail's Taurusloco, built by Siemens.


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Sweden


----------



## Guajiro1

*Argentina*


























































*This last model is made by an Argenitine company.*


----------



## NordikNerd

The Soviet made M62 is a massive diesel loco. Our swedish NOHAB-made MZ feels tiny in comparison.


----------



## NordikNerd

The Taurus has been one of the trend setters for today and recent past in the modern electric traction category. Powerful state of the art locomotives with an exterior design of almost a modern sportscar can be attractive to any customer! The numbers of this true multipurpose electric locomotive are so large, that you can today see these in various jobs from high speed train running to local services, long freights to overnight express trains.







The Taurus is an international locomotive model built by Siemens, it's a versatile loco that can operate on several electric systems. The loco is seen in 
Austria, Czech Republic, Denmark, Germany, Hungary, Italy, Poland, Slovenia and Sweden.


*Operators:*
---DB Schenker / Regio / DB: class 182 001 - 025 
-- HectorRail: class 242 
-- Hupac: German class 182 xxx 
-- MAV of Hungary: 470 001 - 010 
-- Mittelweserbahn GmbH MRCE/Dispolok: sold away 
-- ÖBB, ÖBB Railjet: 1016 001 - 050, 1116 001 - 282, 1216 001 -


----------



## |Businessman|

nice man


----------



## |Businessman|

:cheers:


NordikNerd said:


> The Taurus has been one of the trend setters for today and recent past in the modern electric traction category. Powerful state of the art locomotives with an exterior design of almost a modern sportscar can be attractive to any customer! The numbers of this true multipurpose electric locomotive are so large, that you can today see these in various jobs from high speed train running to local services, long freights to overnight express trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Taurus is an international locomotive model built by Siemens, it's a versatile loco that can operate on several electric systems. The loco is seen in
> Austria, Czech Republic, Denmark, Germany, Hungary, Italy, Poland, Slovenia and Sweden.
> 
> 
> *Operators:*
> ---DB Schenker / Regio / DB: class 182 001 - 025
> -- HectorRail: class 242
> -- Hupac: German class 182 xxx
> -- MAV of Hungary: 470 001 - 010
> -- Mittelweserbahn GmbH MRCE/Dispolok: sold away
> -- ÖBB, ÖBB Railjet: 1016 001 - 050, 1116 001 - 282, 1216 001 -


----------



## NordikNerd

The Loco that pulls the ferry-train Malmö-Berlin the train is called "Berlin Night Express"

As a passenger on this train you have to try to sleep in a passenger coach without air condition on the lower deck of the ferry.









*Taurus*-loco in Hector rail livery pulling the "snälltåget" is passing by.


----------



## EMArg

A selection of the Rail Lines of *Argentina*, most of them in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

The new chinese trains of the *Sarmiento Line at the Once Railway Station*:















Taken from this video:


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL


----------



## EMArg

*San Martín Line*, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

The *Mitre Line* at *Chinatown Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg

Freight Trains of Buenos Aires on HD:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

^^
What are those new, rusty electrified tracks for?


----------



## Yilku1

^^ Tranvía del Este, a stupid rail experiment, connecting nothing with nothing


----------



## EMArg

:lol:


----------



## EMArg

Tramways of Europe, on the cities of: Milan, Rome, Genoa, Budapest & Amsterdam


----------



## bd popeye

> Natural gas locomotives being tested on the Canadian National Railway, similar to the LNG powered units BNSF will be testing soon. LNG tank car is directly behind the locomotive.






> UP 7393 C45ACCTE Locomotive. Union Pacific Railroad lease to Norfolk Southern Railway Macon Georgia. Brosnan Rail Yard.


upload picture



> NS 5139 GP38AC EMD Locomotive. Norfolk Southern Railroad.


----------



## bd popeye

image hosting no registration



> New York Central Railroad Mercury locomotive in Chicago, July 7, 1936; photo by Henry Dreyfuss.






> New York Central painted EMD E8A diesel electric locomotive # 4068, is seen while stored behind a fence at Scranton, Pennsylvania, October 1996. The locomotive really had a very high polished sheen appearance.






> New York Central, NYC 1001 Aerotrain in Elkhart, Indiana - April 8, 1957.






> NYC Hudson locomotive
> 
> Occasionaly streamlined Hudson steam locomotives, such as the No. 5455, ran over the Pittsburgh & Lake Erie Railroad on a joint-service P&LE/New York Central passenger service between Cleveland and Pittsburgh.


----------



## EMArg

Tramways of Buenos Aires:


----------



## corvus_edin

Federal Railways of Bosnia and Herzegowina

ASEA - for the Talgo compositions


----------



## bd popeye

> "California freight train at night, February 27, 1962." 8x10 inch Ansco safety negative, photographer unknown






> Pacific Express: 1964.....Erie Lackawanna's train 7, the Pacific Express, departs Corry, Pennsylvania westbound. It will arrive in Chicago in about 13 more hours, having stopped at every station on the route. An express it was not. Within a year the train will be discontinued, but Hoboken to Chicago service will continue with two other trains in each direction - Phoebe Snow and Lake Cities. Note the PRR Alco working in the distance.






> Santa Fe freight about to leave for the West Coast from the Corwith Yard at Chicago. 4x5 Kodachrome transparency by Jack Delano. This is the freight Jack accompanied from Chicago to California in March 1943, taking many pictures along the way for the Office of War Information.






> Santa Fe freight about to leave for the West Coast from the Corwith Yard at Chicago. 4x5 Kodak transparency by Jack Delano. This is the freight Jack accompanied from Chicago to California in March 1943, taking many pictures along the way for the Office of War Information.






> A T1 at the Baldwin plant, Philadelphia PA ready for delivery to the Pennsylvania Railroad(Pennsy Line) circa 1942 to '46


----------



## bd popeye

_I saw these posters and could not pass them up.

F7 Santa Fe "The Super Chief"_





_When I was about 9 years old I had a Lionel model train set that featured the Super Chief. I ran it so much the motor was worn out. Burnt to a crisp._


----------



## bd popeye

*China*





> A railway worker gets on the first Central Asia cargo train in Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 25, 2016. The cargo train left Nantong on Thursday for Afghanistan's Hairatan, marking the start of Central Asia freight train service. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)






> Customs staff workers pass by the first Central Asia cargo train before it leaves Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 25, 2016.


----------



## MilkChocholate

*Ty2/Ty42* - Modernised Deutsche Reichsbahn's Class 52. Between '42-45, known as _Kriegslokomotive_.

Used in the summertime, as a Retro-train in southern Poland.











*Panzertriebwagen no. 16* - German Armoured Train (WW2)
more history @ http://www.militaryfactory.com/armor/detail.asp?armor_id=744









*@bd popeye* you will like this. 
* Pm36-1* 
The Pm36-1 won a gold medal at the 1937 International Exposition of Art and Technology in Paris.


----------



## bd popeye

MilkChocholate said:


> *@bd popeye* you will like this.
> * Pm36-1*
> The Pm36-1 won a gold medal at the 1937 International Exposition of Art and Technology in Paris.


Love it! Thanks for posting!







> PRR 5548 Pennsylvania Railroad Steam (4-4-4-4) T1 at Harrisburg, Pennsylvania by John Dziobko






> Union Pacific Art Deco style locomotive circa 1940






> Preserved British steam locomotive of the former London, Midland and Scottish (LMS) Railway, Princess Coronation Class No. 6229 Duchess of Hamilton, June 6, 2009. The locomotive was built as a streamliner in 1938, and was exported to the United States (painted as Class sister No. 6220) for a 3,000 mile tour and visit to the 1939 New York World's Fair, before returning in 1942. The streamlining was removed in 1947 for ease of maintenance. She was re-streamlined in 2009 and displayed at the National Railway Museum in York.






> PENNSY Line S1 Locomotive96-4-4-6) at the New York World's Fair of 1939.
> 
> Only one was produced, the Pennsylvania Railroad's sole class S1 of 1939. It was a duplex locomotive, the longest and heaviest rigid frame reciprocating steam locomotive ever built, and is referred to as the Pennsylvania Type. This experimental locomotive was exhibited at the 1939 New York World's Fair, and was afterward placed in limited service between Chicago, Illinois, and Crestline, Ohio. The locomotive was too large to work elsewhere in the system. Pennsylvania Railroad executives hoped that the locomotive could haul 1,000 tons at 100 miles per hour, but this goal was not reached. It was capable of very high speeds however, although no documentary evidence has so far surfaced to add credence to stories of record-breaking performance.






> Chicago and Northwestern Engines in 1945 with photo taken in Chicago.


----------



## Iluminat

http://www.tvn24.pl/magazyn-tvn24/l...-w-morze-baltyk-odkryl-niezwykle-wraki,24,545

Locomotive burried deep in the sand, under the sea near Chełmno, Poland. It was a part of an anti-tank barricade built by Germans defending the Hel peninsula.


----------



## Vicvin86

WAP-7 by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr

WAP-7 by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr

WAG-9H by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr

WAM-4 by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

> In response to Dreyfuss’ 20th Century Limited, the Pennsylvania asked Loewy to design a new Broadway Limited, and as a part of that commission he also helped design the S1, a remarkably innovative “duplex” locomotive, meaning one with two pairs of cylinders, each driving four wheels, whose drivers do not independently rotate with the curvature of the track. The engine had six-wheel leading and trailing trucks, making it the only 6-4-4-6 ever built.
> 
> The goal was to build a locomotive as fast and powerful as the GG-1 electric engines that Loewy also helped design. The supposed advantage of two sets of cylinders was that the reciprocating parts that drove the wheels could be lighter in weight and thus cause less damage to track at high speeds. While the S1 was fast and beautiful, its long rigid wheelbase meant it could only work on tracks that had very gentle curves. No more were ever built and the locomotive was scrapped after only ten years.






> Lehigh Valley Black Diamond Locomotive circa 1939






> Chesapeake & Ohio No. 490 "Hudson" Steam Locomotive


----------



## NordikNerd

*Swedish Locomotive in America*

The Rc4 1166 a loco which emigrated to the USA and then returned back.









*The Amtrak-version.* Notice the difference, no buffers and bigger pantographs.









Same loco back on swedish tracks.


----------



## bd popeye

> Atchison Topeka and Santa Fe Railway # M160 "Doodlebug" - Manufactured by Brill Company in 1931.






> BNSF 5383 D9-44CW DASH GE Locomotive Train Engine Cab Burlington Northern Santa Fe Railroad Macon Georgia Brosnan Yard MW Rail Track Laying Unit Train






> New Mexico Rail Runner Commuter Train, visiting Las Cruces NM. 2008






> Former Southern Pacific and Texas & New Orleans F7A locomotives that now don Santa Fe Warbonnet colors will head a special train into the Galveston Railroad Museum on Saturday to mark the museum’s official grand re-opening. – Courtesy Galveston Railroad Museum


----------



## bd popeye

> The first freight train service linking Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, with Moscow, capital of Russia, departs in Xi'an, Dec. 6, 2016. The train of 41 containers mainly carrying consumer durables will pass through Kazakhstan before reaching Moscow, and the trip will take 11 days, compared to the traditional land/sea route, which takes over 45 days. (Xinhua)


----------



## weava

Locomotives that I often see in my city (Kansas City, MO)

Kansas City Southern









Union Pacific









BNSF









Amtrak (picture at KC Union Station)


----------



## MilkChocholate

*SIEMENS** Vectron*

















*SKODA 109E* 2008-2011











-------------------------------
----------------------------------
-------------------------------


*EMD F125*












*Brightline - Florida*










Brightline First Trainset Complete


----------



## MilkChocholate

*Avelia Liberty* is a model of high-speed passenger train marketed by French train producer Alstom.



> Amtrak
> the future of the Northeast Corridor depends on the investments we make today, which is why we are excited to announce the upcoming arrival of the next-generation of high-speed rail. The new trainsets will replace the current Acela Express equipment and begin service in 2021.


----------



## @theta

Indonesia's Locomotive :cheers:

CC 201 series (GE U18C)
*CC 201 92 10 BD*
10th CC 201 Built in 1992, Belongs to Bandung's Locomotive Depot

The Morning Herald from Cicalengka by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr

CC 206 Series (GE CM20EMP)
*CC 206 13 37 SDT*
37th CC 206 Built in 2013, Belongs to Sidotopo's Locomotive Depot in Surabaya

KA Lodaya langsung Stasiun Cikudapateuh by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Green Cargo - Postal freighttrain, Sjögestad Sweden January 21th 2018


----------



## bd popeye

> Photo taken on Jan. 18, 2018 shows steam locomotive's running at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. There were altogether 30 plus steam locomotives running in Sandaoling, a key coal mine area in northwest China's Xinjiang, in the late 1990s, but the number has reduced to only 11 nowadays. Responsible for exploiting and carrying coal in the area, the steam locomotives have been outdated due to the development of science and technology, and will be dismantled once break down since no part can be renewed. However, drivers of the machines have devoted nearly their whole life into the work, keeping loving their job and concentrating in accomplishing their mission. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows driver Cheng Zhongyun (L) preparing to work at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows stoker Dai Yanjia (L) and driver Cheng Zhongyun resting inside a steam locomotive at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows stoker Dai Yanjia adding coals for the steam locomotive at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows driver Cheng Zhongyun checking a steam locomotive at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows stoker Dai Yanjia (L), driver Cheng Zhongyun (R), and assistant driver Ma Xinsheng resting inside a steam locomotive at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.


----------



## metrogogo

*Flying Scotsman*


Flying Scotsman at the Severn Valley Railway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flying Scotsman at the Severn Valley Railway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flying Scotsman at Tyseley Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flying Scotsman 60103 Tyseley Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flying Scotsman at Tyseley Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

*CHINA*





















> A train loaded with products made in China heading towards Hamburg departs from Xinzhu station in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, March 7, 2018. The products carried on the train include auto parts, food, household electrical appliances, daily necessities, etc. Up to now, a total of 100 westbound international cargo trains departed from Shaanxi in 2018. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


----------



## bd popeye

*CHINA*

my bad..mod delete!


----------



## NordikNerd

The Rc-loco made by ASEA. Photo from today.


----------



## bd popeye

> China's first long-version Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet train. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> China's first long-version Fuxing (Rejuvenation) bullet train, which runs at 350 kilometers per hour, started a test run recently in Beijing. The train has 16 carriages, eight more than the current Fuxing bullet trains in operation, and can carry 1,193 passengers. The train was developed and manufactured by CRRC Tangshan Co, with independent intellectual property rights.


----------



## bd popeye

> Alstom Prima T8 WAG12 twin-section electric locomotive for Indian Railways on test at Madhepura India.






> The Pennsylvania Railroad was a great railroad, with a high opinion of itself; nowhere was that more evident than in what was (and is) perhaps the most distinctive electric locomotive ever – the GG1. For over forty years, these 240 ton giants powered the Pennsylvania’s expresses between New York, Philadelphia, Washington and Harrisburg, alongside fast and heavy freights and ultimately New Jersey commuters.






> LMS "Duchess" Class Pacific No. 6229 "Duchess of Hamilton" as preserved at the National Railway Museum in 1939 crimson and gold livery


Metra MP-36 Rock Island at KYD Railyard Chicago IL Dec.
2017 by Mark LLanuza, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

> A departure ceremony of China-Europe freight train service for cross-border e-commerce is held at Yangpu Station in Shanghai, east China, March 30, 2018. The train left Shanghai for Moscow in Russia on Friday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye

Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil






































Rumo GE AC44i 688 e 686 em 31/03/2018 no São Bento na cidade de Mogi Das Cruzes by Valber Santana, no Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham United Kingdom*


Bittern visits Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Steaming in the Rain by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Rc-loco made by ASEA. Photo taken by me on April 5th 2018


----------



## bd popeye

Baldwin Sharknose diesel locomotives. by Robert Thomson, on Flickr

_August 5th, 1974, the word was official and spread through the inaugural run of the "The Adirondack", the D&H will acquire the last two operating Baldwin Sharknose diesel locomotives._

SD18 for Chicago & Illinois Midland 1976 by Bill Bedell, on Flickr

F-unit Overload 1971 by Kevin Cavanaugh, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

> A view shows several hundred train locomotives, passenger, and freight railway cars of different generations that are parked at a so-called "train cemetery" inside a marshalling yard in Sotteville-Les-Rouen, near Rouen, France, April 12, 2018. (Photo/Agencies)


----------



## bd popeye

> The China-Europe freight train from Tangshan of China arrives at Antwerp Port, Belgium, May 12, 2018. A freight train service has been launched from a port in Tangshan of North China's Hebei province to Belgium, a further line for freight between China and Europe. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania*


----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## bd popeye

*China*







> Photos taken on June 2, 2018 shows a China Railway (CR) Express cargo train leaving for Minsk from Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province. The first China-Europe CR Express cargo train from Shijiazhuang to Minsk left on Saturday. (Xinhua/Liu Peiran)


----------

